# 999



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Paddy finds a bloke unconcious in the street. He dials 999 and asks the operator for an ambulance. Operator asks where the casualty is. Paddy looks round and says outside number 5 Eucalyptus street.
The operator asks him to spell it out, theres no sound except a lot of huffing and puffing and groaning. The operator tries to make contact with paddy again when he comes back on the phone. What happened asks the operator? "couldnt spell Eucalyptus so i dragged him round to 3 Oak road" !! :roll:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Paaahahaha :lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

hehe


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

brilliant


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## thecoach (Aug 18, 2008)

quality !!


----------



## raiderx2 (Nov 11, 2008)

the stig said:


> Paddy finds a bloke unconcious in the street. He dials 999 and asks the operator for an ambulance. Operator asks where the casualty is. Paddy looks round and says outside number 5 Eucalyptus street.
> The operator asks him to spell it out, theres no sound except a lot of huffing and puffing and groaning. The operator tries to make contact with paddy again when he comes back on the phone. What happened asks the operator? "couldnt spell Eucalyptus so i dragged him round to 3 Oak road" !! :roll:


Definitely good, and should be in some contests, and make some alternate stories for it hehe. :lol:


----------

